# New HCC locations announced...



## Bourne (Feb 3, 2007)

Here are the next set of locations that HCC is going to provide for reservations in the near future...

Barcelona, Spain 
Bonita Beach, Florida
Costa Rica 
Lake Tahoe, California
Northern California 
Orange County, California
Paris, France 
Scottsdale, Arizona
St. Thomas 
Whistler, British Columbia 

A second Cabo and Tuscany property may be in the works...


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Feb 3, 2007)

I was told they are closing on a 1 bedroom Villa in the same Tuscany development soon.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 3, 2007)

Bourne said:


> Barcelona, Spain
> Bonita Beach, Florida
> Costa Rica
> Lake Tahoe, California
> ...



This "world class destination list" is in Alphabetical order, not in the order they will be added. These 10 properties represent the next 70-80 new Private Members. 

This is why I like spreading the word on HCC.....more members = more properties!!!

I have made numerous requests for them to add Las Vegas....even thought they have a deposit on the W Hotel to be built in 2009....I want one now!

I also think a South Beach property in Miami is a must-have to add to the collection.


----------



## caribbeansun (Feb 4, 2007)

From a purely selfish perspective I'd like to see more eastern US and Caribbean locations - they seem overweighted in the US west and they've continued that with these latest additions.


----------

